# Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher braucht es wirklich?



## alexmartens (28. März 2013)

Hi

Zuerst mal, ich hoffe die Frage ist im richtigen Themenbereich untergebracht, könnte natürlich auch unter Kaufberatung laufen, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht...

Ich präzisiere mal die Frage aus der Überschrift, muss aber folgendes Vorausschicken: Ich spiele gerne und regelmäßig Games auf meinem PC, aber technisches Fachwissen habe ich leider nicht wirklich, ich sage mal Grundlagen sind vorhanden... 

Wenn ich mir morgen einen neuen "PC" fürs Gaming kaufen würde, wie viel GB Arbeitsspeicher braucht es dann wirklich, damit auch, sagen wir in den 5 folgenden Jahren die neuen Games reibungslos laufen? Ich habe schon mehrere Meinungen dazu gelesen, Hitech Gamer empfiehlt 6 GB aufwärts (http://www.hitech-gamer.com/Gaming-PC-Wichtige-Punkte/: "Arbeitsspeicher und Speicher: Um alle Spielkomponenten schnell zur Verfügung stellen zu können, sollte der Gaming-PC mindestens über 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher verfügen...."), manche sagen immer noch, dass 2 GB reichen, was mir unrealistisch erscheint.

So, auf meinem relativ neuen Gaming Notebook läuft eigentlich alles mit 4GB recht gut, scheint bei weitem noch nicht ausgelastet zu sein. Auch anderen Orts, World of Players, habe ich eine Diskussion verfolgt, in der eigentlich der Grundtenor war, dass 4 GB noch leicht reichen, auch die nächsten Jahre hinweg. Andere Meinungen gehen natürlich in eine ganz andere Richtung, da wird dann gleich mal von 8 oder gar 16 GB gesprochen, was ich für utopisch halte, dass man das braucht. 

Was stimmt nun eigentlich und warum? Welche technisch relevanten Fakten sprechen für 4+ GB Arbeitsspeicher und warum? Darunter halte ich wie gesagt für ebenso unrealistisch wie 16 GB (mein aktueller PC hat 2 GB und stößt ab und an an seine Grenzen, läuft aber dennoch meist alles glatt dahin, aber ist halt ein Auslaufmodell).
Und eben dieser aktuelle PC wird wohl demnächst mal ersetzt werden... 

Grundsätzlich könnte man ja auch weiter auf 4 GB bauen und später aufrüsten, oder?
Bin gespannt, ob hier auch unterschiedliche Meinungen und Tendenzen vorherrschen...

cy


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2013)

Also, auf 5 Jahre kannst Du das vermutlich vergessen, denn in 5 Jahren wirst Du sicherlich ne neue CPU und Mainboard brauchen, für dass dann RAM nötig sein wird, was es heute noch gar nicht gibt. 

Und so oder so würde ich NIE so kaufen, dass es "in 5 Jahren" noch "halten" soll. 

Aktuell reichen 4GB noch aus, es gibt ein paar Spiele, die von mehr profitieren, dann nimmt man aber direkt 8GB, denn bei den Preisen für DDR3-RAM macht es keinen Sinn, sich nur 2GB zu holen. Bei nem PC-Neukauf nimmt man an sich immer 8GB.


Die Frage ist, was für ne CPU und Grafikkarte Du hast, ob ob Dein PC nicht schon so alt ist, dass er noch kein DDR3-RAM nutzen kann.


----------



## alexmartens (28. März 2013)

> Bei nem PC-Neukauf nimmt man an sich immer 8GB.



Danke dafür - wie erwähnt, ich stehe nicht direkt vor dem Neukauf, aber in den nächsten Monaten wird es dann soweit sein. 



> bei den Preisen für DDR3-RAM macht es keinen Sinn, sich nur 2GB zu holen


Jo,hätte ich auch nicht vor, mein aktueller hat 2 GB aber der wird ja demnächst eingemottet, einen neuen mit 2 GB würde ich mir nie kaufen 

Im Prinzip, deswegen habe ich es eigentlich dann hier eingestellt und nicht unter Kaufberatung, handelt es sich ja zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mehr um eine Interessenfrage, also um konkrete Beratung, weil ich innerhalb von 3 - 4 Tagen zig unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu gelesen habe, wie oben geschildert. 

Und erst mal 4GB und dann aufrüsten keine Option, nur noch mal nach gehackt, für dich keine Option? Habe ich auch schon gelesen...


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2013)

Wenn man sowieso neu kauft, dann nimmt man auch direkt 8GB. Das kostet im Vergleich zu 4GB RAM grad mal ca 20€ mehr. Wenn Du jetzt Board, CPU und RAM neu kaufst, dann machen die 20€ mehr nun wirklich nix aus, erst Recht nicht, wenn auch noch ne neue GRafikkarte dazu soll, ganz zu schweigen von Festplatten, Gehäuse, Netzteil...  das wäre es Quatsch, wegen der 20€ zuerst nur bei 4GB zu bleiben.


----------



## alexmartens (28. März 2013)

> dann machen die 20€ mehr nun wirklich nix aus


Wenn der Preisunterschied so minimal ist, dann hast du natürlich absolut recht...


----------



## Onlinestate (28. März 2013)

Prinzipiell hängt es immer davon ab, was du machst.
Aktuell sind die meisten Spiele noch 32 Bit. Dadurch können sie je nachdem 2 bis maximal 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher adressieren.
Wenn man vom worst-case ausgeht bleiben bei 8 GB RAM für System und laufende Anwendungen immer noch 4 GB, was in den meisten Fällen wohl ausreichen sollte.
Bei 64 Bit liegt die Grenze für Windows bei aktuell 8 TB, was wohl in naher Zukunft kein Gamer der Welt benötigen wird.

Ich wage mal einen Blick in die Kristallkugel.
Die PS4 kommt mit 8 GB shared memory. Davon muss man mindestens ein bis zwei GB für die Grafikkarte abziehen. Für das restliche System geht allerdings im Vergleich zum PC deutlich weniger drauf.
Multiplattformtitel werden daher wohl auch in den nächsten Jahren kaum mehr als 4 bis maximal 6 GB Speicher allokieren.

Trotzdem würde ich behaupten, man kann nie genug haben, gerade bei den doch sehr moderaten Preisen.
Aber wie gesagt, es hängt immer davon ab, was du vorhast.
An der Arbeit hab ich aktuell noch 12 GB. Wer bei uns jetzt einen neuen Rechner kriegt (meiner ist bald 2,5 Jahre alt), bekommt in der Regel 32 GB.
Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig. Ich hab zum Beispiel teilweise 5 bis 6 Instanzen von Visual Studio offen, welches auch teilweise 1 GB pro Instanz benötigt. Wer dann noch ein oder zwei virtuelle Machinen offen hat, um seine Sachen zu testen, der stößt da schnell an die Grenzen. Gerade für virtuelle Maschinen braucht man viel RAM.

Also ich denke mit 12 GB wärste defintiv auf der sicheren Seite. Bei 3 x 4 GB kämmst du zudem noch in den Genuß von Triple Channel. Aber ja, kannste ja auch immer noch nachrüsten. 8 GB ist aktuell aber noch der Standard.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2013)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Also ich denke mit 12 GB wärste defintiv auf der sicheren Seite. Bei 3 x 4 GB kämmst du zudem noch in den Genuß von Triple Channel. Aber ja, kannste ja auch immer noch nachrüsten. 8 GB ist aktuell aber noch der Standard.


 Triple Channel haste aber nur beim Intel Sockel 1366 oder so - und derzeit ist der einzige Sockel, den man für nen Neukauf nehmen sollte, der 1155, da hast Du Dualchanel. Also entweder 2x4GB oder direkt auf 16Gb mit 4x4GB oder 2x8GB, aber sicher nicht 3x4GB nehmen


----------



## The-Witcher (28. März 2013)

Also ich hab mir sagen lassen 4 gig reichen wenn du nicht gerade zig sachen im hintergrund hast laufen.
Und ja ich würde auch nie für die zukunft kaufen. Immer nur das was du aktuell brauchst. Für die zukunft gerüstet sagt die marketingabteilung gern um dir ihre überteuerten produkte anzudrehn. Oder brauchst du eine titan jetzt für 950€?


----------



## alexmartens (29. März 2013)

> Und ja ich würde auch nie für die zukunft kaufen


Ich verstehe das Argument, vielleicht habe ich es auch falsch formuliert... wenn ich mir, vermutlich dann im Sommer, dann ist mein PC auch 3 Jahre alt (und war, als ich in mir kaufte, auch nicht wirklich das Beste vom Beste zu dem Zeitpunkt), einen neuen PC kaufe, werde ich nicht hergehen und ein schwaches und altes Gerät kaufen, schon eher eines, dass mit aktuellen Anforderungen locker zurecht kommt. 

Und im Prinzip bezog sich das mit den 5 Jahren auf den Arbeitsspeicher, sprich ob man damit rechnen muss, dass im Bereich der PC Games in bis zu 5 Jahren beispielsweise, 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher noch reichen oder ob es dann schon mehr sein sollte. Denn, das kann man wohl schon sagen, wenn ich mir im Sommer 2013 einen PC kaufe, dann soll der die Games 2014 und 2015 und hoffentlich noch ein zwei Jährchen darüber hinaus schon noch gut zum laufen bringen....

cy


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

The-Witcher schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir sagen lassen 4 gig reichen wenn du nicht gerade zig sachen im hintergrund hast laufen.
> Und ja ich würde auch nie für die zukunft kaufen. Immer nur das was du aktuell brauchst. Für die zukunft gerüstet sagt die marketingabteilung gern um dir ihre überteuerten produkte anzudrehn.


 überteuert? ^^ Es geht hier um RAM und nicht um HighEnd-CPUs oder Grafikkarte oder Mainboard... Das ist also absoluter Unsinn - grad RAM ist doch immer gleichteuer pro Gigabyte. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob sich "HighEnd"-RAM lohnt, also ob man zB statt normalem 8GB DDR3-1600 für 40-45€ lieber DDR3-2666 für 140€ nehmen soll... 

zudem hab ich noch kein Marketing für RAM gesehen, bei dem suggeriert wird, sich mehr oder schnelleres RAM zu kaufen... auch bei PCs nicht. Das wäre auch Quatsch, dass man versucht, den Kunden ausgerechnet bei RAM, was vom Gesamtpreis wenig ausmacht, "abzuzuocken" . Dass manch ein Discounter-PC mit viel RAM wirbt, weil das dann "toll aussieht", ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Aber warum machen die das? Ganz einfach: der PC wird durch das RAM kaum teurer als ein anderer gleichguter PC, und da kann man dann sagen: der hat mehr RAM, also warum nicht den nehmen? 

Dass manche Spiele mit mehr als 4GB besser laufen ist aber eh schon unabhängig belegt und Fakt, ich würde niemals bei einem PC-Neukauf zum Gamen nur 4GB nehmen, außer man hat wirklich ein ganz ganz enges Budget, so dass man wegen des RAMs eine Grafikkartenklasse tiefer nehmen müsste.

Zudem sind 20€ mehr bei einem PC-Neukauf von sicher mind 700€ nun wirklich Peanuts, selbst wenn das in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren nur bei 10% aller Spiele ein BISSchen mehr bringen sollte. 




> Oder brauchst du eine titan jetzt für 950€?


 Was für ein mieser Vergleich... es geht ja hier nicht darum, ob er 4GB bzw. 8GB DDR3-1333/1600 oder lieber direkt 32GB DDR3-2666 nehmen soll...


----------

